# Dont all thank me at once



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

good news for all ttoc members in the neast i have managed to arrange 10% discount on all parts at teeside audi just show the lads in the parts dept your ttoc membership card before paying


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> good news for all ttoc members in the neast i have managed to arrange 10% discount on all parts at teeside audi just show the lads in the parts dept your ttoc membership card before paying


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

...and I thank you.....


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:



> good news for all ttoc members in the neast i have managed to arrange 10% discount on all parts at teeside audi just show the lads in the parts dept your ttoc membership card before paying


Well done YTT. The only problem at Teesside Audi being that the said parts will probably have been stolen off you before you can get them into your car to drive home and then you`ll have to go to the car boot at Seaham or Stanley to buy them back the following Saturday.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Errr most kind mate, long drive though ... :?

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Errr most kind mate, long drive though ... :?
> 
> :wink:


i would make you a nice cupper before your long trip home if it would help john


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be up tomorrow then, I need one of those oil pouches !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Will be up tomorrow then, I need one of those oil pouches !


your in look i am hopefuly getting a delivery soon :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andy, can I have a black one please ?

Like this


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Andy, can I have a black one please ?
> 
> Like this


you can have a black one john what size do you take (pm me with the answer if you like just in case it is small)


----------

